# ET200SP Module abzugeben



## sonyvaio59 (5 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

hätte 2 St. ET200SP analog In 2xU 6ES7134-6FB00-0BA1 Stückpreis netto 135,40 € zzgl. 19 % USt. 

und 1 VE (10St.) ET200-SP digital Out 6ES7132-6BF01-0AA0 nur als VE abzugeben VE-Preis netto 587,00 € zzgl. 19% USt.

alles mit ordentlicher Rechnung, Teile sind diese Woche von Siemens bei mir eingetroffen, also noch volle Garantie.

Bei Interesse bitte melden !


----------



## MyTec007 (25 August 2022)

Haben sie noch sps teile zu verkaufen?


----------



## sonyvaio59 (26 August 2022)

Hallo MyTec007,

tut mir leid, die Teile steh nicht mehr zur Verfügung


----------

